# Bosch MR 23 and Milescraft Turnlock base?



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Short version:
I have a Bosch MRC23/MRP23/MRF23 router, and a Milescraft Turnlock base. They do not obviously fit together.
Before I start experimenting and mar the base plate to where it is no longer returnable, has anybody successfully mounted this base centered (and solidly) on this router?
Of course, I could try drilling new holes, but it would also be nice to know if anybody here has succeeded (or failed, more importantly) to do it that way.

Also, about maximum cutter diameter in a brass guide bushing: The manual lists 1/4" as the max cutter size for a 3/8" guide bush specified to have a 5/16" ID. It does just fit with minimal margin, but given the slack in all the moving parts between base and collet (not to mention pressure put on the guide bushing and its plastic frame), is this really safe, or should I leave more room to avoid the risk of having the bushing's nose ripped out by the bit?


One reason this is a bit more difficult than it ought to be is that this box (to be a kitchen radio with stereo tweeters and a single bass) is already glued together, and I decided at the last moment to change to slightly larger wideband speakers. Those wideband speakers have a very inconveniently shaped basket, and my 5-cut 3-diameter hole setup is already the easy way out.

thanks.

Long version:
I've had my new MRC23/MRP23/MRF23 router for 3 months now and somehow haven't gotten around to any of the things that would require its use.

At the same time, I got the Milescraft Turnlock template guide bushing base, and hadn't attempted to mount it yet.

Now I've suddenly got a need to make several round holes for loudspeaker chassis, and due to needing several close but different diameters on the same hole (and already having roughly cut smaller holes (for different speakers) which I now need to enlarge to fit bigger speakers), and not having built a circle jig yet, I thought I'd make one circle template and use different guide bushing (and cutter) diameters to achieve the various slightly different diameters.
(I also figured I might be able to use one of the many mounting holes in the Milescraft base for use as a circle guide pin. This is quite small stuff, with diameters from 71 to 93 mm, so no way to use the circle pin sucker that comes with the Bosch edge guide).

So I went and calculated the different guide bushing offsets from my max diameter downward. Then I looked at the guide bushings that come with the base and found that their sizes do not range all that far...
but I found that the rabbeting cutter in my bit set will substitute for the single larger diameter, while all the other diameters are close enough to 1/8" apart, so that will work.

So I go to install the Milescraft base, and none of the holes seem to obviously match the Bosch bolt locations, though some of the slots might.
I unbolted the Bosch base, to find that the bolts are very short and none of the bolts included with the base are M4.
As a last resort, I look at the included short story about the man named Manual, which does not list this router. "Go to the website to see the latest application guide", which is the same and doesn't list it either.
Now 3 slots, assuming they allow centered placement, may not make for very solid mounting, and I know I'll end up scratching the base (which is still utterly returnable at this point) if I try. Has anybody used this base on this router, with existing holes or by drilling new ones?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Since no one has rung in:
Maybe I can manage the circles with this.
And perhaps the collar guide issue with this.
But maybe not, but at least it is an option.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

Many questions in a single post!

About milescraft, I got one too and don't like it.
The plastic base is a bit weak and already cracky.

Didn't find holes for my ryobi routers had to use 2 slots
and that worked using the centering pin that is provided.

It is not very strong but the plastic guide bushing is weak too..
so I'll use it for a while and i' m looking for a better replacement base.

I' ll also switch from guide- bushing systems to bearing guided jigs.
One can get cutters with various sized bearings between cutter and router.

That would provide me accuracy and leave away the mechanical play in
my plunge router.
Perfect dovetails...
Inclusions and shaped matching boards can also be made without guide bush.

Regards.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Benedikt, the Bosch RA 1126 quick release adapter when used with the RA 1100 PC adapter allow you to use PC style guide bushings. PC style bushings are available up to 1-1/2" diameter. This makes for a wide range of options. You can also install the Trend UniBase (with two screws) which allows you to use metric or fractional sized Trend guide bushings. The last photo shows Trend fractional, even and odd metric bushing sets of high impact plastic. There is also a PC adapter for the UniBase. This is the widest variety of bushings you can use. The UniBase includes a centering bushing and alignment pin so you know everything is perfectly centered. I use both methods and can assure you they both work well.

PS: The Trend UniBase fits just about any router.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

ggom20 said:


> It is not very strong but the plastic guide bushing is weak too.. so I'll use it for a while and i' m looking for a better replacement base.


Hi Gerard

Two choices - make one yourself from phenolic plastic, or but a Trend sub-base (also made from phenolic plastic). They reckon that the GB/5/S sub-base will work with the ERT1150V or ERT1150VN although they do say it requires drilling. Not sure how easy this is, but the product does at least come with a line-up pin and guide bush. They did used to offer a square version as well, the GB/PLATE/S but that is being discontinued. I don't know if the offer a drilling service any longer (I believe they did at one time). All Trend sub-nbases are made from nice heavy duty phenolic plastic

Regards

Phil


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Phil !
Next time I' ll shop around UK websites.
I think i'll get the Trend one..
And probably a few from them Trend cutters..
It will probably cost me much more than a sub base and collets ...
But, anyway, sure I 'll get more bearings , just to avoid collets and get more accuracy.
Regards.
Gérard.


----------



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks all. I'm glad I asked before drilling into the Milescraft base. That $20 can go towards the Trend or Bosch setup later.
For right now, I'll make a simple circle jig from MDF, and I'll screw some 3/4" thick pine behind and in the existing holes so the circle jig has something to attach to.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

For my buck I got the Jasper jigs.you don't need to fix it to the router ,if your router will take on the guides you can just drop it on the Jasper.
The Jasper is made for the speaker installer..so to speak.. 

Jasper Tools Router Compatibility Houston, Texas Router Base Plates

jasper jig - Google Search

Amazon.com: jasper jig: Tools & Home Improvement

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&....105.1120.14j1.15.0...0.0...1ac.1.ZgPOm13_ddY
==



achoox4 said:


> Short version:
> I have a Bosch MRC23/MRP23/MRF23 router, and a Milescraft Turnlock base. They do not obviously fit together.
> Before I start experimenting and mar the base plate to where it is no longer returnable, has anybody successfully mounted this base centered (and solidly) on this router?
> Of course, I could try drilling new holes, but it would also be nice to know if anybody here has succeeded (or failed, more importantly) to do it that way.
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

ggom20 said:


> I think i'll get the Trend one..
> And probably a few from them Trend cutters..


Hi again Gérard

If you are looking in the UK for router cutters I'd recommend taking a look at Wealden Tool as well. Reasonable range, medium quality at medium prices - well up to tradesman use

Regards

Phil


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Phil !
Nice choice it's in my bookmarks now!
Regards.
Gérard.


----------

